# 1st KILL! CAUTION VERY BLOODY!



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I step outside with my son at 5pm today, my son spots a squirrel and said "Shoot it." I take aim and fire, my son yells "You hit it!". I had clipped it mid spine, my son snatched the slingshot quickly out my hand and fires, Headshot!!. 48ft and 49ft shots 3/4x1x9 gold bands leadnuts ammo.

My son is holding the shovel at the kill spot.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

How will you cook the beast.?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NICE, I don't think I have ever seen someone take to slingshots as fast, your on fire man.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

the cat ate the squirrel. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Thanks for all the tips today Chris, looking forward to next time.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No probs man, just hit me up.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

That squirrel was having a smoke break it seems, then you smoked him.

Good shoot.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting!! Great distance also! If the cat did not eat the tail, you should keep it and hang it up on your wall!

Take it easy man

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

as if you weren't hooked on slingshots already....

Now you really got the sickness. Nothing beats hunting squirrels with a slingshot. Good shootin!!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

BootMuck said:


> That squirrel was having a smoke break it seems, then you smoked him.
> 
> Good shoot.


Haha, chain smoker at that. Nice shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 34605


Is this your son? lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I told you -- you da man! I can see you gonna be a *lotta *fun up in here.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If you didn't get him, the smokes would of.. nice shooting!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ss sniper


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one!! Your like a ss genius!!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

My son smokes i have 1 a day with him so we can talk about his day, he throws all his butts in the one spot we chose to take the photo. He was shamed and cleaned them up after he saw the photos.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

treefork said:


> images (8).jpg
> 
> Is this your son? lol


AHAHAHA! YES!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Yes, he is 21, going to nursing school and starting to lust my slingshots.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Wierd. My dog finally snagged a squirrel running through the yard today. I just can't believe she got one before I did.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one bro.


----------

